# Ranger Moment



## Charlie (Sep 14, 2007)

I wear my 1/75th hat everywhere and on a recent trip while sitting on the bus heading to KCI someone chips in, "Hey Ranger!", I look up and sure enough I have the luck to run into a 3rd batt guy from 84-88 era and as we are chatting another guy chips in "I was at Ft Lewis back in 86", crazy as it was on a bus with 15 people on it, 3 Rangers rally to the scroll.

So you never know where you will meet another fellow Ranger


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 14, 2007)

hell i was suprised to find out here at the mine we have a regimental rendevous going on... 1st bat dude works as a miner
2nd bat flies the DC-4 that supplies us fuel
and I'm making sure the other two bn's keep in line and don't steal shit.. lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 15, 2007)

I was stumbling out of a bar in DC a couple years ago and I saw a guy walk in with a 3rd batt pt shirt.  Me in my drunken state smacked him on the arm and goes, "hey mother fucker! what company were you in?"  Turned out to be in A co, pretty cool.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 15, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I was stumbling out of a bar in DC a couple years ago and I saw a guy walk in with a 3rd batt pt shirt.  Me in my drunken state smacked him on the arm and goes, "hey mother fucker! what company were you in?"  Turned out to be in A co, pretty cool.


That Ranger moment really warms my heart(Im glad he didnt stab you in the forehead)


----------



## medicchick (Sep 15, 2007)

I was in Qudobas the other day getting a burrito to be flown out to RP.  When I'd left the house, I just grabbed a necklace from my jewelry box, not paying attention.  It was the St Michaels medal the 3/75 chaplain had given me, with a DUI and scroll on one side. The chain hangs so you can't really see the medal, it's between the boobies...lol

I was waiting to pay, when a guy asked me if my husband was at batt.  He'd just left 3/75 a few months before himself.  I laughed later, the guy had to have been staring to see the thing...LOL


----------



## yrualeg (Sep 15, 2007)

Do ya blame him? 

:)


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't, them things are hard to ignore!


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 16, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> I don't, them things are hard to ignore!



Any excuse to look at Boobies..lol

your up early..lol


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 16, 2007)

that was posted at 2141 my time.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 16, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> that was posted at 2141 my time.




I see,Thanks;)


----------



## RetPara (Sep 17, 2007)

this thread has turned worthless without a picture...   

























someone had to say it.......


----------

